# CD/DVD Drive Does Not Recognize DVDs



## bjholmes2 (Jan 12, 2008)

System Information:

Dell Inspiron 1100
Windows XP
SAMSUNG CDRW/DVD SN-324F

When a DVD of any kind is inserted into the drive, it is not registered. There is no error message or anything; the computer just acts like nothing is in the drive. The Device Manager says that it is working just fine, but obviously it's not. Help would be appreciated.

By the way, the drive should be able to read DVDs, because at one point it did.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

You can try deleting and reinstalling the drive, but it's not uncommon for these drives to fail in this way.
They are easy to replace, and new drives with burning capabilities can be had for $30.00.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

I think the Inspiron is a laptop. 

Which version of XP, which SP? 

When did the problem begin? Will it read CDs, at present? 

Can you relate the onset of the problem to the installation or removal of hardware / software, to include updates to Windows or AntiVirus? 

What do yo mean by "DVD of any kind"? Do you mean various brands? Do you mean DVD+R, DVD-R, et al? 

Device Manager's message indicated only that a driver, which Windows likes, in installed. It has little to do with reality, as you have discovered. 

RF123


----------



## bjholmes2 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, the Inspiron is a labtop.

The version is SP2.

I have no idea when the problem began, but it was not any time recently. Yes, it reads and burns CDs just fine.

I doubt it.

I mean any DVD does not work.

By the way, I'd rather not have to buy something new.


----------



## strouprob (Jan 3, 2008)

So are you going off of Autorun not bringing up the prompt for the DVD, or is not showing up in Microsoft Explorer/My Computer either? Go on the Dell website under support and search for drivers for your model. Find the driver, download it and install it. Dell may have updated the driver due to problems. Before we say it is a hardware issue we need rule out the driver is an issue.


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

When you are at Dell, look for a firmware update, which is different from a driver, for your optical device. 

RF123


----------



## strouprob (Jan 3, 2008)

I agree with rainforest123....


----------



## F0NDA (Feb 2, 2008)

My friend is having the same problem on her Inspirion Dell Laptop 6000. She tried to use a "record" now software and I think that messed it up. So we uninstalled the software and firmed up the hardware at dell and now it will play audio when before it wouldn't even read. However, it wouldn't read the DVD. So we are still trying to figure that one out. Then she installed the Win DVD and accidentally installed some 3rd party software driver that was for freak'n Win95.... Not sure how to remedy that one. We are back to square one....


----------



## strouprob (Jan 3, 2008)

Removing the Default Codecs
To remove the default codecs, follow these steps:
1.	In Control Panel, double-click Add/Remove Programs.
2.	On the Windows Setup tab, click Multimedia, and then click Details.
3.	Click the Audio Compression and Video Compression check boxes to clear them, and then click OK.
4.	Click OK.
The default codecs, with the exception of the Microsoft PCM converter, are removed. You cannot remove the Microsoft PCM converter. 
Back to the top

Removing a Specific Codec or MCI Device
To remove a specific codec or MCI device, follow these steps:
1.	In Control Panel, double-click Multimedia.
2.	Click the Advanced or the Devices tab.
3.	To remove an audio codec, double-click Audio Compression Codecs, double-click the codec you want to remove, and then click Remove.
4.	To remove a video codec, double-click Video Compression Codecs, double-click the codec you want to remove, and then click Remove.
5.	To remove an MCI dev


----------



## psods (Feb 9, 2008)

I have the same problem! With both DVDs and CDs nothing will play. I've tried booting off the cdrom but it doesn't recognize it. I've also tried the steps below from http://www.fixya.com/support/t310366-dell_inspiron_530_wont_play_dvd_roms

1.Go to Start>Run and type regedit.Than go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE>SYSTEM>CURRENT CONTROL SET>CONTROL>CLASS>{4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} and remove the upper and lower filter.

2.Go to start and right click on my computer and than click on manage.On this creen go to the option which says Device manager and look for the option for the cd drive.Expand it and than right click on the option it gives you and uninstall it.After that close everything and restart the system.

Still nothing! And after clearing out the registry entries I've now had to reinstall my itunes software.

Just a note... it used to work but then suddenly stopped. I'd been using it pretty heavily, to rip my cd's to my computer. My drive is PBDS DVD+-RW DH-16W1S on an Inspiron 530.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Dear psods: 
Welcome to Tech Guy Forum.

Please start your own thread. You will receive more attention, and advice specific to your problem, if you do so.

Click on the orange "new thread" button, upper left, of this forum.

Include your version of Windows & subtype [ XP Home, Vista Ultimate, for example ].

RF123


----------



## Kobayashi81 (Feb 16, 2008)

I had basically the same problem - when I inserted cds or dvds the drive wouldn't pick them up. For awhile, when I went to My Computer and tried to access the drive it would try to burn onto the 'blank' disc. I messed around with it and eventually stopped this from happening but it still would not autoplay a cd/dvd that I inserted. I uninstalled and reinstalled the drive and changed the settings in Autoplay but nothing seemed to work. Eventually, I uninstalled Easy DVDClone and DVD Decrypter (as with alot of users, this issue occurred after I'd installed and used these burning software apps). Now my drive is back to normal and 'sees' cds and dvds as normal and automatically starts them in Windows Media Player.
Hope this helps


----------

